# Need help identifying outdoor lantern



## emscatton (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi all

Anyone have any clue who makes/made this post light? It is roughly 18-inches accross the lantern and 42-inches from top to base, so I assume it is a commercial unit.

I have seen them around town, in southeast pennsylvania but can not figure out who made this or if it is still manufactured. It is copper and glass.

Thanks for any help


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

emscatton said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone have any clue who makes/made this post light? It is roughly 18-inches accross the lantern and 42-inches from top to base, so I assume it is a commercial unit.
> 
> ...


Good luck, it is more than likely out of production. I did a google image search of a copy of your image and google found your image in 1.23 seconds not bad. But it did not find another one like it, close but not the same.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

It looks old enough that the web boards and Facebook groups for vintage light/lamp collectors might be able to help you.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Lightning companies are worse than the auto industry. Changing this or that. You might try posting on one of the services as a "wanted" item.
Good luck


----------

